# PFD in NEWCASTLE



## Patty (Aug 23, 2007)

HI guy's was wondering if anyone could help me ? does anyone know of any places in newcastle that have kayak pfd's ?

cheers patty


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

There use to be a Yak shop at the Marina. I purchased my P13 from there. I cant seem to find it it the Yellow now maybe they have closed. There are a few good yak shops on the central coast if you dont mind the drive.


----------



## Patty (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks rawprawn , looks like that place is not there anymore thanks anyway ,yeah looks like the central coast is my best option

cheers patty


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice fish there patty. A lot of us use the Ultra trek PFD - there are a number of online stores that sell them.


----------

